# Sundown Bump or Bust II - 3/22/09  Roll call!!



## powhunter (Mar 20, 2009)

Man up and sign up!!  Dont  forget...even though you think you suck (like me) entering is showing support and thanks for the great job ski sundown has done for us and the sport of mogul skiing this year..also include anyone not on this forum who plans to enter


powhunter
jonnypoach


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

powhunter
jonnypoach
bvibert


----------



## mondeo (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll take some liberties here:

powhunter
jonnypoach
bvibert 
mondeo
Greg
2knees
MrEvil
gmcunni


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'll take some liberties here:
> 
> powhunter
> jonnypoach
> ...



Ski Dork
Iceman
180
Spencer
MogulQueen
Madskier6 (where you been?)
I'm gonna assume Bart the Patroller will be there
181 (?)


and of course Powbmps should be entering but he said he gets too nervous to enter comps.  he'd rather stay home and play with his barbie dolls on sunday.  :razz:

(dude, i'm trying to goat you into it)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Powbmps, you gotta come on down dude!  It's gonna be a fun time!  Way better than cruising around the driveway in your power wheels.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

powhunter
jonnypoach
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
2knees
MrEvil
gmcunni
Ski Dork
Iceman
180
Spencer
MogulQueen
Madskier6 (where you been?)
I'm gonna assume Bart the Patroller will be there
181 (?)

Add Grassi to that list!  Also I believe Al's wife (Robin??) will be there, I'm assuming Shea too.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm in. Do I need a helmet to enter and what time do I need to be there? I was planning 11:30 is that early enough? Can not wait till sunday it's going to be a great time. See you all sunday.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Do I need a helmet to enter and what time do I need to be there?



10AM- Slopestyle Event for skiers only. Category-Open. Registration: 8am-9:30am; $10 entry fee. Helmets required. Waiver/release form required and must be signed by parent/legal guardian if under 18. $500 1st place prize.

1PM - "Invite Only" Big Air Event. $1000 Best Trick Prize

2:30PM - "Bump or Bust" Mogul Competition on Gunbarrel. Categories: Skiers 18+, Skiers U-18, Snowboarders-Open, Women-Open; Registration: 12:30-2:00pm. $20 entry fee. Helmets required. Waiver/release form required and must be signed by parent/legal guardian if under 18. $1000 1st place prize for Category-Skiers 18+.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> I'm in. Do I need a helmet to enter and what time do I need to be there? I was planning 11:30 is that early enough? Can not wait till sunday it's going to be a great time. See you all sunday.



nice bro. looking forward to rippin with you again.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> I'm in. Do I need a helmet to enter and what time do I need to be there? I was planning 11:30 is that early enough? Can not wait till sunday it's going to be a great time. See you all sunday.



Yes on the helmet, and 11:30 should be perfect.

See you there!


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 20, 2009)

Are they going to open Gunny for practice and is anyone going to drink a couple to loosen up or is everyone gonna make me the only lush again?


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget about these people.

Chuck Martin
David Babic
Travis Mayer
J. Bloom
T. Dawson
Shannon Bahrke
Patrick Deneen
Michelle Roark
Nate Roberts
Johnny Mosley
Donna Weinbrecht
Harkin
Sunny
Rudi
Squirrel
Kendo
Slasher
Banana Pants
Glenn Plake
:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Are they going to open Gunny for practice and is anyone going to drink a couple to loosen up or is everyone gonna make me the only lush again?




course should be open for practice...Im gonna bring a cooler full of beers for apre bumpage..Glad ya can make it bro

steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2009)

my son Jake and possibly my daughter Megan will be entering the under 18 comp.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey 11:30 meet up in lot with coolers? Does anyone have a extra helmet(med) I can borrow or am going to have to wear a motorcycle helmet?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Hey 11:30 meet up in lot with coolers?



Will you guys be able to ski at 2:30


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Will you guys be able to ski at 2:30



That's where the video and pictures become worth some $.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Hey 11:30 meet up in lot with coolers? Does anyone have a extra helmet(med) I can borrow or am going to have to wear a motorcycle helmet?




My wifes old helmet may fit you....be warned thats us grey with pink bunny rabits graphics.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 20, 2009)

Beggers can't be choosers right.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Hey 11:30 meet up in lot with coolers? Does anyone have a extra helmet(med) I can borrow or am going to have to wear a motorcycle helmet?



i should be there by 12:30 cooler in tow.  i'll bring the lil coleman grill and some steak tips also.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Beggers can't be choosers right.



I will bring it just incase....... I am sure one of us in the 'one & done' crowd could let you wear our helmet after we no longer need it


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you and if the bunny helmet fits I may just have to wear that one, thanks again.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 20, 2009)

I will be there but am 50/50 on entering the comp. I am going to take a couple of runs before making the decision on whether or not my back is up to the task.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Are we allowed to go inverted in this comp or are there rules against it?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Hey 11:30 meet up in lot with coolers? Does anyone have a extra helmet(med) I can borrow or am going to have to wear a motorcycle helmet?



Mines a size small if you need to borrow it since I am not in the contest. Remember though if you win we split the prize!:grin:


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Hey 11:30 meet up in lot with coolers? Does anyone have a extra helmet(med) I can borrow or am going to have to wear a motorcycle helmet?



I have a gray one that might fit you. No bunnies on it though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Are they going to open Gunny for practice



I think we'll be able to hit the course right up until it starts. Actually, there are many sections that need some major slipping and/or just ripper traffic. As tempting as the good line on the right is, we should all make a point to work the hurtin' areas. Looking forward to meeting you.



madriverjack said:


> and is anyone going to drink a couple to loosen up or is everyone gonna make me the only lush again?





powhunter said:


> course should be open for practice...Im gonna bring a cooler full of beers for apre bumpage..Glad ya can make it bro
> 
> steveo



I might be down for a pre-comp beer or two to ease the nerves.



downhill04 said:


> I will be there but am 50/50 on entering the comp. I am going to take a couple of runs before making the decision on whether or not my back is up to the task.



Yeah, just come and free ski and cheer on the rest of us hacks if you don't feel up to competing.



downhill04 said:


> Are we allowed to go inverted in this comp or are there rules against it?



How about you just try to stay injury-free, okay? 

I should be there around 11 am. The big air is going to be sick to watch from lift one.

Edit: as was mentioned above and now posted on their site, the women only division is back in. Women can choose to compete with the boys though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Don't forget about these people.
> 
> Chuck Martin
> David Babic
> ...



I'm still wondering if Radio Ron and/or the Hammer will show up.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 21, 2009)

I just talked to Hammer on the deck. He is a cool guy and is diggen the set up.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 21, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I just talked to Hammer on the deck. He is a cool guy and is diggen the set up.



Is he entering any of the comps?


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I just talked to Hammer on the deck. He is a cool guy and is diggen the set up.



"The Hammer" is in town! :-o


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

*Psyched!!!*


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Is he entering any of the comps?


Yes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> $1000 1st place prize for Category-Skiers 18+.



For real?

dayum


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> For real?
> 
> dayum



Come on down!


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

I predict a 300 reply TR, easy.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I predict a 300 reply TR, easy.



i predict an early exit.

nice avatar BTW.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i predict an early exit.
> 
> nice avatar BTW.



I predict and even earlier exit uke:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I just talked to Hammer on the deck. He is a cool guy and is diggen the set up.



Nice!

Tomorrow is gonna be sick!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2009)

powhunter
jonnypoach
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
2knees
MrEvil
gmcunni
Ski Dork
Iceman
180
180's wife
Spencer
Shea
MogulQueen
Madskier6 (where you been?)
I'm gonna assume Bart the Patroller will be there
181 (?)
Grassi
JimG
Hammer


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> powhunter
> jonnypoach
> bvibert
> mondeo
> ...



I don't remember putting my name on this list...  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I don't remember putting my name on this list...  ;-)



You're doing it. Tim needs somebody's ass to kick.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I don't remember putting my name on this list...  ;-)



I took the liberty, you're not getting out of it this time, pal!


----------



## SKidds (Mar 21, 2009)

Add another neame to the list.  I should roll in around 11:30.  My brother may come, if he gets permission from the wifey.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Add another neame to the list.  I should roll in around 11:30.  My brother may come, if he gets permission from the wifey.



Nice! It'll be great to meet you!


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

With probably dare I say 50-100+ rippers tomorrow, Gunbarrel is going to get torn to shreds! :lol: I love it.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> powhunter
> jonnypoach
> bvibert
> mondeo
> ...




MrMagic


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2009)

Just for clarification; This is Randy 'The Hammer' Grasso, not our fellow Azer Hammer correct?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Just for clarification; This is Randy 'The Hammer' Grasso, not our fellow Azer Hammer correct?


Yes.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

I couldn't sleep last night. Tossed and turned from 3:30 on... :???:


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> I couldn't sleep last night. Tossed and turned from 3:30 on... :???:




you my friend have a bad case of the bump bug


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> I couldn't sleep last night. Tossed and turned from 3:30 on... :???:


Waiting for Bumper Claus?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're doing it. Tim needs somebody's ass to kick.



I am not sure if thats a shot at me or Grassi.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am not sure if thats a shot at me or Grassi.



:lol: Just funnin' with both of you. Seriously, you both made amazing progress this year. Just have fun with it today!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2009)

is there some kind of event going on today?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 22, 2009)

I think we need to add 03Jeff to the list. If Grassi mans up and enters Jeff won't come in last place :-D


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2009)

If Jeff enters then I won't have anyone to take video.  I vote that he waits until next year to enter...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I think we need to add 03Jeff to the list. If Grassi mans up and enters Jeff won't come in last place :-D



No gonna happen today. I tried a legitimate run yesterday before I left and just can't get into any type of rhythm without either stopping or hopping onto the groomed side to over think things. If they want this thing to end before 10 to night I'm out! Next year should be a different story.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

I should be there between 11 am and noon. Want to film some of the big air from lift one. It's warming, slowly, but we should be fine. 41 herre. The mountains is reporting 36. We need a little sun though.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> I should be there between 11 am and noon. Want to film some of the big air from lift one. It's warming, slowly, but we should be fine. 41 herre. The mountains is reporting 36. We need a little sun though.



Shooting to be there 11:30-12.

Not sure if they are allowing inverts in the big air, overheard yesterday something about insurance reasons.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 22, 2009)

the forums will be dead this afternoon with 2/3 rds of alpinezone members at ski sundown


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2009)

see you guys/girls around 12.....  gonna do a buch of warmup runs on toms treat with my BFF before the comp.....at 2:45 I will prob be on the ex bumps lol
steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> see you guys/girls around 12.....  gonna do a buch of warmup runs on toms treat with my BFF before the comp.....at 2:45 I will prob be on the ex bumps lol
> steveo



The Ex bumps are gone dude, sorry to disappoint...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 22, 2009)

we are leaving soon, should be on the hill by noon for some practice runs. 

I hope the didn't make those jumps that much bigger!


----------



## powbmps (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey, it's 4:13.  Why's it so quiet around here?

crickets


----------



## powbmps (Mar 22, 2009)

Come on, it's 8:00 pm.  Let's hear some updates!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Come on, it's 8:00 pm.  Let's hear some updates!



times two..there must be one hell of an after-party!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times two..there must be one hell of an after-party!!!!


No kidding.  10:18 and AZ is dead


----------

